# 1991 NX2000 No Start - Help?



## adrianem (Sep 7, 2014)

My 1991 NX2000 won't turn over. One day it ran fine, the next it didn't. No crank. Lights, panels, horn all work. When clutch engaged and ignition turned, the clock dims and an internal click can be heard, but the panel lights stay bright and headlights do not dim. The engine does not crank. Today we replaced the starter, but that did not solve the problem. Before taking it to a mechanic to have the ignition switch replaced, what else should we be looking for? Is this what happens when the clutch safety switch (the hard plastic button has already been replaced with one of the new rubber knobs) goes bad? I've read through most of this forum but haven't seen a description exactly like mine, so thought I'd give this a shot. Thank you in advance!


----------



## adrianem (Sep 7, 2014)

Fixed it! Turns out there are several "deadman" switches that require a pad on the back plate that contacts the switch mechanism. The brake has one, which is the one we originally replaced, not on the clutch as stated above, oops! When that pad, the brake light switch pad, falls off the brake lights are engaged and do not turn off when the car is turned off. There is another pad on a plate attached to the clutch arm, and this pad contacts the clutch neutral switch when the clutch is fully depressed. No pad >> no plunger plunging >> no start. The hard black plastic pads wear out and crack. We replaced them with green rubber pads that should be much more durable.

The moral of this story is: Look for the empty holes in front of all your plunger switches before you replace bigger, more expensive parts! D'oh!


----------



## Lmedina (Mar 3, 2015)

Can you give me more info on the clutch pad? What they look like, where to find and how to replace.
I'm having the exact same issue as you did. I drove the car one evening and 30 minutes later it wouldnt start anymore. 
The battery is fine and Im getting the starter fixed but I want to make sure the clutch switch is fine, and if it isint then get it fixed asap.


----------

